# New Android TV Update



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I wonder if the tivo stream will get this update: Android TV's latest update makes it look more like the Chromecast's Google TV


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

I don’t like the ads so I have disabled automatic updates on TiVo 4K and shield .


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Alex_7 said:


> I wonder if the tivo stream will get this update: Android TV's latest update makes it look more like the Chromecast's Google TV


Yeah, I wondered that too when I saw this news earlier today. I'm not sure if retail Android TV device OEMs even have an option to block these sort of updates to the Android TV UI. Did any of them (Nvidia Shield TV, TiVo Stream 4K, Mi Box S, etc.) opt out of the update several months back that added the recommended titles carousel at the top of the home screen?

It's definitely on the OEM whether or not to upgrade the OS version but I'm pretty sure that this kind of change to the home screen UI (or "launcher" in Android parlance) does not depend on upgrading the OS. So it very well could be something that Google can just make happen server-side. Although I'm sure that they would still keep the OEM's custom content row in place just beneath the Play Next row.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I was wondering about that: I thought TiVo might control all AndroidTV software pushes to their device.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I like it, how do I get it now.
I already have the Google TV menu assigned to an other button using button Mapper, I can do the same thing with this one and try it out.
Its just an other content Aggregator but this one has Menu Buttons for apps. Something Realgood does NOT have


----------



## J Nechleba (Feb 3, 2021)

fattymcbuckles said:


> I don't like the ads so I have disabled automatic updates on TiVo 4K and shield .


How do you disable automatic updates on TIVO 4K? I'd love to do that (for exactly the same reasons - ads)


----------



## cenright (Feb 11, 2007)

Not sure if this is applicable to TS4K, but I was able to hack the 'new ui' into the nvidia shield using instructions like these:

How to Get the New Google TV UI on Android TV - Nvidia Shield, Mi Box, Sony & More « Gadget Hacks


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

cenright said:


> Not sure if this is applicable to TS4K, but I was able to hack the 'new ui' into the nvidia shield using instructions like these:
> 
> How to Get the New Google TV UI on Android TV - Nvidia Shield, Mi Box, Sony & More « Gadget Hacks


There's an easier way to install that launcher.. and thats the Google TV launcher not to be confused with this New Android TV google tv lookalike launcher


----------

